# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Meklēju lāzerdisku (LaserDisc) atskaņotāju

## Rembrants

Sveiki! 
   	Meklēju strādājošu lāzerdisku (LaserDisc) atskaņotāju ar SCART vai S-video izeju. 
   	Vēlams Pioneer. 
   	Var būt 110v imports.
Par naudiņām.

----------


## lauraiss

Maiks Bleks vienu rādīja ārpus kolekcijas izstādes, bet iespēja, ka vēlēsies šķirties par saprātīgu cenu ir ļoti minimāla. Skaties ārzemju internetos, ebay un līdzīgo virzienā.
Protams tā nav mana darīšana, bet zinot, ka labi eksemplāri ar piegādi būs pamatīga investīcija, papēti internetos informāciju par "LaserDisc disc rot".
Īpašnieki sūdzās, ka jau šobrīd ir ļoti grūti atrast diskus, kuri joprojām ir atskaņojami. Ka nesanāk baigi dārgs paliktnis.

----------


## krohovich

Vai kaadam nav lieks disks ? Baigi vajag vienu gab.  ::  var buut arii bad.

----------

